# el natural pond?



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi, everyone. My condo neighbors and I have set up a small pond in the back patio of our place and I want some feedback/thoughts from you guys. It was a super cheap deal so we decided to give it a shot. We got a 50 gallon circular tub style pond with 3 ledges below the water line to place potted water plants and a small pump for a vertical water fountain. It was only $17 on sale so we couldn't resist.

We have one potted water plant in there so far, don't know the name but it consists of tall thin stems that end in a large dandelion puff shaped bit. Heh. Cruddy description. I'll try and get a pic up tonight. And I also threw in 2 bunches of my tank clippings: elodea, rotalla, duckweed and other assorted bits. I also have some java moss that I need to trim but wasn't sure if it would be good to put in.

It's going to be located in our shaded courtyard so there won't be much, if any, direct sunlight. We live in Chicago, and it gets anywhere from 65 degrees F at night and it'll hit 90 degrees this week. The plan is to move it into our boiler room during the winter with a timer light to keep the plants alive.

I was thinking of just putting schultz aquatic soil on the bottom and the potted plants will provide nutrients by leaching out into the water. So, sort of a el natural style? Any suggestions on plant types or if this will work?

We were initially thinking of putting a couple cheapo feeder fish in there since they are strong but they might grow too large. Our next thought was to put some of my red fire guppies in there since I have so many and I was going to put the "deformed" ones into the pond. This would kinda help me as well since no one will adopt the "hunchbacks" and I can't bring myself to euthanising the critters just cuz they have a lil bit of crooked spine. Do you think the guppies will survive in these conditions? My tank is currently 78-80 degrees.

What else should I do to prepare them to acclimate to the new pond?

Any suggestions on pond mates?


----------



## 01krisp10 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds intriguing, let us know how it goes!

You forgot the staple pond plant!

Water hyacinth


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

yum said:


> Hi, everyone. My condo neighbors and I have set up a small pond in the back patio of our place and I want some feedback/thoughts from you guys. It was a super cheap deal so we decided to give it a shot. We got a 50 gallon circular tub style pond with 3 ledges below the water line to place potted water plants and a small pump for a vertical water fountain. It was only $17 on sale so we couldn't resist.
> 
> We have one potted water plant in there so far, don't know the name but it consists of tall thin stems that end in a large dandelion puff shaped bit. Heh. Cruddy description. I'll try and get a pic up tonight. And I also threw in 2 bunches of my tank clippings: elodea, rotalla, duckweed and other assorted bits. I also have some java moss that I need to trim but wasn't sure if it would be good to put in.
> 
> ...


This pond sounds great. Ledges for different size pots. Nice touch! I wouldn't put soil on the bottom; its unnecessary, especially if you have potted and floating plants. The fish will be easier to catch, and the pond more easily moved without a soil layer.

I've raised many juvenile guppies to adulthood in summer ponds. They usually do well until the water temperature consistently goes below 70F. If you get a plastic cover, you can extend the time outdoors.

I would definitely put the hunchbacked guppies into the pond. They will never "unhunch", and they may have Fish TB that could be slowly transmitted to the other fish in your tank. [P.S. I think its just about impossible to keep guppies without eventually having to euthanize some from time-to-time. You just can't keep them all, and hunchbacked ones could threaten the other fish. There are methods (Alka Seltzer, anesthetics, letting water gradually chill?) that don't seem to cause the fish pain.]

As to plants, the sky's the limit! Try any aquarium plant along with the Elodea, hornwort, Houseplants, floating plants (Frogbit, Water Sprite, etc). Definitely throw in the Java Moss. Water Hyacinth will need several hours of full sun to do well. But anything you can grow in the aquarium is worth trying outdoors.

Good luck!


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for the input! I hadn't even given thought to fish TB. I will try and remember to post a pic tonight. Work is just kicking my butt so when I get home my memory is shot.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I just built a ~150G pond and will try to put in some american aquatic plants so I don't have to take them in for the winter. Maybe some Sag & ludwigia. I'm thinking the ludwigia can go in and outside the pond.

oh, and some hair grass too.


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

Finally remembered to snap some pics this morning off my phone.









By phive5, shot with BlackBerry 8100 Series at 2008-07-18









By phive5, shot with BlackBerry 8100 Series at 2008-07-18


----------



## guppyramkrib (Sep 5, 2007)

Great Idea! and guppies do very well in "El Natural" ponds. A few pics of some things Im playing with this year.








60 gallon Albino Bushy nose pleco babies and Purple Moscow Guppies full sun needs a major trim,no filter








60 gallon 3/4 Black Delta Guppies part sun,no filter 








20 gallon blue buckets have White clouds and Honey Gourami part sun no filters








700 gallon bushy nose plecos and 10 xlg black angels no filter and part sun








Koi/goldfish pool,all plants potted in garden soil.
Great fun and the plants & fish love the summer out doors! All the fish and plants move inside in late sept here in central IN except the lilies.I over winter the lilies in the big pond.In late April-May it all starts again. Good Luck & Best Wishes


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

yum- you're off to a great start! can't wait to see more pics.

guppyramkrib- do you have more pics, or perhaps even a journal of your ponds? I'd love to see more!


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

GuppyRama,

Fantastic Ponds! I love the one in a cardboard box. And the plants are gorgeous.

I'd forgotten how much fun summer ponds are. I used to put about 50 young juvenile guppies in a whiskey barrel half with floating plants and potted plants. By the summer's end (with almost no care but 2X daily feeding), the guppies were full-grown and just beautiful.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

hey guppyramkrib, how do you keep the tank warm during the winter?


----------



## yum (Feb 11, 2008)

now that is some growth! you have given me the courage to go for it. thanks!


----------

